# Stunning taiwan bee shrimps can you name them??!!



## camboy012406

guys can you name them????????????????anyone?????
*#1 *








*#2 *








*#3 *








*#4 *








*#5*








*#6 *








*#7*








*#8*








*#9 *








*#10*








*#11*


----------



## camboy012406

my favorite is the sparkling pinto. but I dont know if thts the name.


----------



## bettaforu

OK here goes....first lots of blue/white/black ones are Pinto Mosuras or Pinto BKK whatever you want to call them.
The orangey one I would say is a Papaya Golden, but could also be a Peach Bolt, not sure about the black yellow one...weird looking guy, but all blue one I think is a Royal Blue Diamond. Cool shrimps


----------



## Symplicity

These pics make me excited for the future. Cant wait to own some of these guys in a few years for cheap


----------



## bettaforu

me too...last I checked those pinto mosura's were in the $500+ each range. I wanted a mosura blue bolt at $200 for Xmas but darn thing never show'd up....hmmnn wonder what happened to my Santa list, maybe next year


----------



## camboy012406

Symplicity said:


> These pics make me excited for the future. Cant wait to own some of these guys in a few years for cheap


wait after 5 years they gonna be cheap


----------



## randy

They are all amazing but then I don't fancy getting any of them, unless they are in the $20-$30 range. This is one of the reasons I still like CRS the most. For a nice CRS, it's praised for the quality of its colour and other features, not because it's rare or it's new.


----------



## MananaP

Very nice, i got a few of those #3 & #4 pics which is about 2 months old. I'm planning to separate them, they came out from my white tiger colony.


----------



## camboy012406

MananaP said:


> Very nice, i got a few of those #3 & #4 pics which is about 2 months old. I'm planning to separate them, they came out from my white tiger colony.


oh one of the shrimp master is here btw can you help us name them?


----------



## bettaforu

I have a couple of Orange ones like #3 with the five bands across the back. They are from my Red Tiger x TT cross. Not as dramatic as the black/blue one, but that's hybrids for you.

I would like to know if the Peach one is a Papaya Golden or a Peach Bolt...any answers???


----------

